# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Ijsselmeerziekenhuizen- Dokter J.H. Jansenziekenhuis (Emmeloord)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ijsselmeerziekenhuizen- Dokter J.H. Jansenziekenhuis (Emmeloord)
Urkerweg 1
Emmeloord

Bezoek de website van Ijsselmeerziekenhuizen- Dokter J.H. Jansenziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ijsselmeerziekenhuizen- Dokter J.H. Jansenziekenhuis.*

----------


## Ronald68

Het dr. Jannsen was tot voor de fuzie met het IJsselmeerziekenhuis een top ziekenhuis. Nadat het stelselmatig is leeggehaald en de specialisten uit onvrede naar elders gingen, is het rap minder geworden. De prognose is dat in oktober van dit jaar het doek definitief gaat vallen.

----------

